# Deputy Sheriff William Mast, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*William Mast, Jr.*

Watauga County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, July 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/26/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff William Mast was shot and killed as he responded to a 911 call with an open line at a trailer home on Hardin Road in Deep Gap, North Carolina, at approximately 1:00 am.

Upon arriving at the scene he began walking towards the house when he was shot in the face. It is believed the subject who shot him intentionally ambushed him. Another unit arrived at the scene several minutes later, returned fire, and killed the suspect.

Deputy Mast is survived by his expectant wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Len Hagaman
Watauga County Sheriff's Office
184 Hodges Gap Road
Boone, NC 28607

Phone: (828) 265-7601

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21342-deputy-sheriff-william-mast-jr#ixzz21kn3KgkO​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

RIP Deputy Mast.


----------

